# BSDCan DevSummit 2016 Live Video Stream



## cpm@ (Jun 8, 2016)

Day one:






Day two:






Day three:






Day four:






Enjoy BSDCan!


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jun 9, 2016)

Why they are using Mac OS X ™ and Windows® for presentation?
They could not find a man who can install FreeBSD with nice window manager?


----------



## jrm@ (Jun 9, 2016)

The first presenter was a Microsoft employee, so there's that.


----------



## swirling_vortex (Jun 19, 2016)

I was hoping that some of the OpenBSD presentations would have been uploaded by now as it looks like they're missing from all of the streams. This is what was presented from the OBSD side: http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20160617141448



ILUXA said:


> Why they are using Mac OS X ™ and Windows® for presentation?
> They could not find a man who can install FreeBSD with nice window manager?


I can't confirm or deny this, but apparently a lot of FreeBSD devs don't run FreeBSD on the desktop and run OS X instead.

https://plus.google.com/photos/103239532448324979707/albums/6296540474448699553

There's definitely a lot of MacBooks in that crowd.


----------



## Oko (Jun 19, 2016)

ILUXA said:


> Why they are using Mac OS X ™ and Windows® for presentation?
> They could not find a man who can install FreeBSD with nice window manager?



80%+ attendees were FreeBSD guys/developers. The current posted videos is a true testimony how many FreeBSD developers really use FreeBSD on their desktops. I believe all missing streams will be posted within next 2 weeks.  wblock@ was giving out stickers to people who had only FreeBSD running on their laptops. He probably tell you exact percentage of FreeBSD who eat their own dog food. One of those stickers ended up on the Hanning Brower's laptop as a practical joke which brought $100 toward charity causes.


All OpenBSD people (including the once who were not talking about OpenBSD per se   like myself) were running OpenBSD on their laptops. 3 out of 4 NetBSD who attended the conference run NetBSD on their laptops. One NetBSD guy run Linux on his laptop because he is doing lot of audio/video editing at home. He runs NetBSD at work for living. There were no DragonFly BSD people this year in attendance unless you count me (my home file servers runs DragonFly).


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 22, 2016)

The official BSDCan 2016 video playlist (includes OpenBSD presentations):

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLeF8ZihVdpFfoEV67dBSrKfA8ifpUr6qC

P.S. It was already posted by wblock@ 

See Thread 56691.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 23, 2016)

I made 96 of the FreeBSD dogfood stickers.  The condition of getting one was running FreeBSD natively on a notebook at the conference or on a desktop system at home.  After the devsummit, I only had two stickers left.  One was auctioned off for charity, and the other went to Peter Wemm.

There was a much higher number of people running FreeBSD natively this year.  It is almost certainly due to the X11 update to support Haswell and Broadwell chipsets.


----------

